# LED unit not what I expected.



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

So I posted on another thread that my evergrow it2080 came last week. Since then I've got my rock, sand etc in and finally the waters cleared enough that I can test the unit out properly. And I'm a little disappointed. My rock is white (key largo dry rock) an my background I black. If my light is on even just 1% on the colour channel it causes a hologram or 3d without the glasses kind of effect on the edge of all my rock and even where the substrate ends and the background starts. I don't know how else to describe it and can't take a picture so it's not very good to ask advice on I know. I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen or heard I this issue. Also I'm not find of the green or red and the guy I bought it from ha offered to switch them out free of charge which is fantastic. But with the Chinese New Year it'll be a while before he can order bulbs. 

I'm also at a loss as to which bulbs to change out to eliminate this unwanted effect. My colours are as follows.

channel 1; 16 7500k cool whites, 8 3500k warm whites, 4 480nm blues, 4 520nm greens, 4 450nm royal blues, 4 660nm reds, and 8 410-420nm violets. Channel 2; 48 450nm royal blue.
Channel 3; 3 480nm blue moonlights, for a total of 99 3 watt LEDs.

I was expecting all the colours to blend a lot better than they have, I'm certainly seeing that disco ball effect. I'm running 90 degree lenses also.


----------

